# Password Management



## 3Cyb3r (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe irgendwie kein passenden Bereich gefunden. Ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Password Management-Tool. Was könnt ihr empfehlen, was benutzt ihr selber?
Bislang bestand für mich noch nicht die Notwedigkeit so etwas zu benutzen. Kostenlos wäre utopisch. Wie hoch sind die Kosten für etwas Gescheites?

Am besten wäre es, wenn die zugewiesenen Passwörter über Keys verschlüsselt sind.
Das jeder Benutzer über seine private Key bei sich die zugewiesenen Passwörter ansehen kann.

Anforderung
-soll unter Linux laufen
-Windows UI

Grüße
3Cyb3r


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, aber KeePass wird oft angepriesen.
Link: http://www.keepass.info


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

KeePass ist wirklich genial, vorallem die Integration mit Firefox die den FF-Passwortmanager ersetzt. Kann das Programm nur empfehlen, verwende es seit einem Jahr.

KeePass hat eine intuitive Oberfläche und läuft auch unter Linux (mit Mono).

Das Problem ist nur, dass ihm das Programm bei seiner jetzigen Problemstellung nicht weiterhelfen wird, da hierfür jeder Benutzer eine eigene KeePass-Datenbank und natürlich auch das Programm braucht.

So wie ich es verstanden hab braucht er eher so ne Art Web-Interface.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## WebSchutz (12. Juni 2012)

Ein kleiner Überblick

Entscheide dich aber nicht für einen Dienst der die Passwörter in der Wolke speichert.

Ich selbst nutze Roboform, da das Programm wirklich alle Webseiten korrekt erkennt. Und auch .htaccess Accounts ohne Problem speichert. Auch mehrer Accounts für die selbe URL.

Es ist auch möglich mehrer Benutzerprofile anzulegen.


----------

